# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الخوف من الامتحان

## ساكنة السحاب

ولقد عدنا ...

طبعا نحن لا نستغني عن مساعداتك الجليلة في المتاهات التي نحملها معنا وتسمى ( النفس ) ...لعلنا نفهمها ...

سؤالي لا يتعلق بي شخصيا ..ولكنه يتعلق بشخصية تهميني ...

المشكلة انها ذكية ..سريعة الفهم ...مستواها الدراسي لعدة سنوات سابقة كان مرتفع ....ولكن الحال تغير ..
مازالت ذكية ...سريعة الفهم ...لكنها تنسى كل ما تذاكره على ورقة الإجابة ...هي تقول انها عندما تقعد للإجابة تحس بالخوف الشديد وانها عندما تشاهد الأسئلة ..لا تجد لها إجابات في عقلها ...رغم أنها ذاكرت جيدا ...ورغم انها قد تكون اجابت اسئلة احدى صديقتها قبل دخول الإمتحان ..وجاءها نفس السؤال على الورقة الذي اجابته منذ ثواني ...ولم تعرف الإجابة ..لم تتذكرها ...تقول أذاكر بكل جد ولكني لا اتذكر شي عن الورقة ..هل انا غبية ...الكل بمافيهم معلماتها يشهدون انها ذكية ...وان مشاركتها في المحاضرات تنم عن ذكاء وسرعة بديهة واجتهاد ..لكن الورقة عكس ذلك .......فأين تكمن المشكلة ؟؟؟؟

المشكلة انها تصاب بإحباطات شديدة عندما تبذل جهد في المذاكرة كبير .....وتحصد القليل ...كيف يمكنني مساعدتها ؟؟

شكرا للعيادة النفسية التي وفرتها لنا مجانا  ::

----------


## د.عادل

> ولقد عدنا ...
> لكنها تنسى كل ما تذاكره على ورقة الإجابة ...هي تقول انها عندما تقعد للإجابة تحس *بالخوف الشديد* وانها عندما تشاهد الأسئلة ..لا تجد لها إجابات في عقلها ...رغم أنها ذاكرت جيدا ...ورغم انها قد تكون اجابت اسئلة احدى صديقتها قبل دخول الإمتحان ..وجاءها نفس السؤال على الورقة الذي اجابته منذ ثواني ...ولم تعرف الإجابة ..لم تتذكرها ...تقول أذاكر بكل جد ولكني لا اتذكر شي عن الورقة ..هل انا غبية ...الكل بمافيهم معلماتها يشهدون انها ذكية ...وان مشاركتها في المحاضرات تنم عن ذكاء وسرعة بديهة واجتهاد ..لكن الورقة عكس ذلك .......فأين تكمن المشكلة ؟؟؟؟
> المشكلة انها تصاب بإحباطات شديدة عندما تبذل جهد في المذاكرة كبير .....وتحصد القليل ...*كيف يمكنني مساعدتها* ؟؟
> شكرا للعيادة النفسية التي وفرتها لنا مجانا



اتمنى ان تقرئي موضوعي عن الـخــــوف فقد ذكرت فيه معظم ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع.
وقد يصل الخوف من الامتحان لاكثر من عدم التذكر للاجابة التي تعرفها، كحالات الاسهال والاغماء والشلل الكاذب بأن لا تستطيع ان تحرك يدها وتصاب بالتالي بهلع، وكل هذه الحالات ما هي الا محاولة هروب العقل من تقبل الواقع لمواجة الامتحان حتى قبل قرأة ورقة الاسئلة، ويبدء الخوف قبل الامتحان ويزيد بمجرد تذكر بأن هناك امتحان.
كيف يمكن مساعدتها: 
هناك عدة طرق اولها ضرورة عرضها على طبيب نفساني لوصف العلاج اللازم لها حسب حالتها وظروفها الصحية العامة وتاريخها المرضي وخلافه.
كذلك للاسرة والمحيطين بها دور في تشجيعها دائماً وتذكيرها بأنها ناجحة وزكية وبأنها هتنجح إن شاء الله وعدم تخويفها واحباطها.
اخيراًَ عليها ان تقوي من عزيمتها وإرادتها وان تقتنع بأنه لا يصيبها الا ما كتبه الله له ، وتستعين بالله وتتكل عليه وهي مقتنعة بأنه معها، وعليها قبل دخول الامتحان بأن تقتنع بأن الامتحان سهل وبأنها ستتفوق فيه وطبيعي ان تقرء جميع الاسئلة قبل البدء في الاجابة، وتبدء بالاسهل فالاصعب فالاصعب. 
وكلما شعرت بضيق اوبعدم تذكرها للاجابة ، عليها ان تغلق ورقة الاسئلة فوراً وان تغمض عينها وتسترخي في جلستها بأن تسند ظهرها على الكرسي وتمد قدماها للامام وان امكن تضع اي شيئ تحت قدميها، وتأخذ نفس عميق تملئ به صدرها عن اخره وتنتظر خمس ثواني وتبدء في اخراج الزفير (النفس) من فمها ببطي، وتستعيذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وتدعو الله ان يوفها ويقويها، واتمنى الا تكون قد غاصت في نوم عميق ... وتفتح عيناها وتبدء من جديد.

لا تنسي ان تحضري لنا في قاعة التهاني حلاوة النجاح ان شاء الله.

تحياتي وسلامي لجيرانك الملائكة ساكني السحاب
تمنياتي للجميع بدوام التوفيق والنجاح وراحة البال

----------


## وائل سعيد مجيد

*تحية طيبة وبعد……

في الوقت الذي اشكر به الجهود الخيرة التي ساهمت في انشاء هذا الموقع اتقدم باعز التهاني للدكتور عادل على ما يقدمه من خدمة انسانية جليلة داعيا المولى عز وجل ان يوفقه واياكم ولما فيه صالح المؤمنين.
لدي بنت لها اربعة عشر ربيعا وهي من المتفوقات في المدرسة وكانت الاولى في صفها وهي معتمدة كليا على نفسها في الدراسة بحيث وبدون أي توجيه تغلق باب غرفتها لتكمل دراستها بعدها تمارس فعالياتها الاخرى كان تمارس الرسم او تلعب على الكومبيوتر او تتفرج على التلفزيون الا انها قليلة الكلام جدا بحيث تجيب على السؤال باقل مايمكن من الكلمات.
بعد امتحانات النصف الاول من العام الدراسي الحالي لاحظنا عليها طول فترة البقاء في غرفتها كما لاحظنا تشددها باجراء حمية قاسية من الغذاء كما انها تمارس حركات رياضية باستمرار واحيانا تمارسها وهي مجهدة. ثم تطورت الحالة الى تكرارها لبعض الحركات كان تكرر غسل يديها وتحاول تفتيت الطعام الذي امامها الى اجزاء صغيرة جدا وبحركة تذبذبية من يدها مستمرة كما لاحظنا طول الفترة الزمنية التي تقضيها في الصلاة اذ فد تصل احيانا الى اكثر من ساعة وقد تستمر الى ما بعد منتصف الليل عندها جلبت انتباهنا وفاتحناها بالموضوع فكشفت لنا بانها تحس بذلك وتعاني من التكرار وخاصة عند قرائتها حيث انها تعيد قراءة العنوان عدة مرات قبل البدء بقراءة الموضوع وانها مدركة بان هذا غير صحيح وانها تطلب مساعدتنا لكي تتخلص من هذه التصرفات وتصبح بنت عادية على حد قولها.
ذهبنا الى الطبيب النفسي وكتب لها علاجا يساعدها لتجاوز فترة الامتحانات النهائية لهذا العام لكن الشيء الملفت انها بدات تقسي على نفسها بالحمية والتمارين الرياضية بحيث لم تضع في جوفها أي قطعة من الخبز او الرز او الحلوى او المشروبات الغازية او الايس كريم وعند الضغط عليها لتناول أي جزء من المواد المذكورة تشعر بالام حادة في بطنها وتشعر بالتقيؤفاضطررنا ان نتركها تاكل فقط الخضروات واللحوم والفاكهة.فبدات تتحسن ولكن عند اقتراب الامتحانات عادت لها بعض من التصرفات السابقة وبالذات الشعور بالكآبة وقت العصر والبكاء لكونها تشعر بالانزعاج وعدم الراحة وتبكي ايضا من أي شيء بسيط يطلب منها وهي لاترغبه.
أسف للاطالة ولكن الغرض كان توضيح حالتها بصورة تتيح لكم التشخيص الدقيق (علما ان الطبيب النفسي شخص مرضها بالقلق القسري).كما انها لاتستطيع الان ان تقرأ بمفردها وتريد ان تكون امها بجنبها حتى عند الصلاة مما اثار انتباه اخوتها فلما سألها احدهم عن سبب تلك التصرفات الخاطئة اجابته بانها مريضة وان مرضها نفسي وتتناول الدواء بسبب ذلك.
اكثر مايقلقنا هو هل يمكن ان يتطور مرضها وقد يؤدي الى مرض عضوي (او عقلي) وهل ستلازمها الحالة مدة طويلة وهل يمكن شفاؤها باذن الله تعالى تماما دون القلق من عودة الحالة اليها ام اصبحت ارض خصبة لعودة الحالة في كل ازمة تمر بها.يرجى اجابتنا وفقكم الله وارشادنا الطريقة المثلى للتعامل معها وقد بدأت تثير غيرة اخوتها.وابعد عنكم كل مكروه وجزاكم خير جزاء.
*

----------


## د.عادل

> لدي بنت لها اربعة عشر ربيعا وهي من المتفوقات في المدرسة وكانت الاولى في صفها وهي معتمدة كليا على نفسها في الدراسة بحيث وبدون أي توجيه تغلق باب غرفتها لتكمل دراستها بعدها تمارس فعالياتها الاخرى كان تمارس الرسم او تلعب على الكومبيوتر او تتفرج على التلفزيون الا انها قليلة الكلام جدا بحيث تجيب على السؤال باقل مايمكن من الكلمات.
> بعد امتحانات النصف الاول من العام الدراسي الحالي لاحظنا عليها طول فترة البقاء في غرفتها كما لاحظنا تشددها باجراء حمية قاسية من الغذاء كما انها تمارس حركات رياضية باستمرار واحيانا تمارسها وهي مجهدة. ثم تطورت الحالة الى تكرارها لبعض الحركات كان تكرر غسل يديها وتحاول تفتيت الطعام الذي امامها الى اجزاء صغيرة جدا وبحركة تذبذبية من يدها مستمرة كما لاحظنا طول الفترة الزمنية التي تقضيها في الصلاة اذ فد تصل احيانا الى اكثر من ساعة وقد تستمر الى ما بعد منتصف الليل عندها جلبت انتباهنا وفاتحناها بالموضوع فكشفت لنا بانها تحس بذلك وتعاني من التكرار وخاصة عند قرائتها حيث انها تعيد قراءة العنوان عدة مرات قبل البدء بقراءة الموضوع وانها مدركة بان هذا غير صحيح وانها تطلب مساعدتنا لكي تتخلص من هذه التصرفات وتصبح بنت عادية على حد قولها.
> ذهبنا الى الطبيب النفسي وكتب لها علاجا يساعدها لتجاوز فترة الامتحانات النهائية لهذا العام لكن الشيء الملفت انها بدات تقسي على نفسها بالحمية والتمارين الرياضية بحيث لم تضع في جوفها أي قطعة من الخبز او الرز او الحلوى او المشروبات الغازية او الايس كريم وعند الضغط عليها لتناول أي جزء من المواد المذكورة تشعر بالام حادة في بطنها وتشعر بالتقيؤ فاضطررنا ان نتركها تاكل فقط الخضروات واللحوم والفاكهة.فبدات تتحسن ولكن عند اقتراب الامتحانات عادت لها بعض من التصرفات السابقة وبالذات الشعور بالكآبة وقت العصر والبكاء لكونها تشعر بالانزعاج وعدم الراحة وتبكي ايضا من أي شيء بسيط يطلب منها وهي لاترغبه.
> أسف للاطالة ولكن الغرض كان توضيح حالتها بصورة تتيح لكم التشخيص الدقيق (علما ان الطبيب النفسي شخص مرضها بالقلق القسري).كما انها لاتستطيع الان ان تقرأ بمفردها وتريد ان تكون امها بجنبها حتى عند الصلاة مما اثار انتباه اخوتها فلما سألها احدهم عن سبب تلك التصرفات الخاطئة اجابته بانها مريضة وان مرضها نفسي وتتناول الدواء بسبب ذلك.
> اكثر مايقلقنا هو هل يمكن ان يتطور مرضها وقد يؤدي الى مرض عضوي (او عقلي) وهل ستلازمها الحالة مدة طويلة وهل يمكن شفاؤها باذن الله تعالى تماما دون القلق من عودة الحالة اليها ام اصبحت ارض خصبة لعودة الحالة في كل ازمة تمر بها.يرجى اجابتنا وفقكم الله وارشادنا الطريقة المثلى للتعامل معها وقد بدأت تثير غيرة اخوتها.وابعد عنكم كل مكروه وجزاكم خير جزاء.


اهلاً بك اخي وائل

يتضح من وصفك لحالة ابنتك ان شخصيتها هادئة انطوائية ، وما تعاني منه بدء بعد امتحانات الفصل الدراسي الاول، وانها كانت طبيعية وتمارس حياتها بشكل عادي قبل ذلك.
احييك اخي وائل على حسن تصرفك بعرضها على طبيب نفساني ، وهذا ان دل على شيئ يدل على وعي منك وتفهم للحالة، ارجو ان تراسلني على الخاص لإفادتي بنوع الدواء الموصوف لها ، وهل اجرى لها فحوصات دم؟ وهل تراجع الطبيب لجلاسات ام اكتفى بالوصفة الطبية؟ وهل تعاني من اعراض اخرى لم تذكرها كأضطربات في النوم مثلاً ، او احلام مكررة.

فإختصار يا اخ وائل اطمئنك بأن الحالة بسيطة ويمكن إستعابها وعلاجها إن شاء الله ، وخاصة بعد معرفة نتائج الفحوصات لإحتمال وجود بعض اللاضطرابات بالهرمونات ، يمكن علاجها بسهولة ، ويجب الا تلاحظ الابنة قلقكم عليها الذي ذكرته بل عليكم بالعكس تماماً بأن تطمئنوها وتقنعوها بأن حالتها عادية ويتعرض لها كل مرهف حس ، وخاصة في هذه الفترة الحرجة من العمر ، فقد تتوهم بأنها مريضة وان مرضها خطير وسيأثر عليها وعلى حياتها مما يسوء من حالتها ، ويفضل بأن تقترب منها امها اكثر وتصادقها وتقص عليها بعض ما كانت تعانية في نفس هذه المرحلة ، وتساعدها لإستعادة ثقتها بنفسها والعودة لما كانت عليه من قبل تدريجياً ، والا تغصبوها على فعل او اكل شيئ لا تحبه ، ولا تفرطوا في دلالها وتفضيلها عن اخوانها،.

مع خالص تمنياتي لها بالشفاء العاجل.

----------

